# Portage não compila em chroot

## novatterra

Alguem sabe me dizer como concerto isso, pfv?

```

novatterra / # emerge -pv xorg-server

Failed to validate a sane '/dev'.

bash process substitution doesn't work; this may be an indication of a broken '/dev/fd'.

novatterra / #

```

----------

## ShyPixie

Você está montando o chroot corretamente?

----------

## trazodone

4 anos atrasado:

Quando isso aconteceu comigo foi porque eu não tinha montado /dev/ /sys/ e /proc/ corretamente durante a instalação. No manual tem uma seção em que se monsta essas partições a partir do LiveCD da seguinte forma:

mount --types proc /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

e o seguinte se faz com /sys/:

mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys.

mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/sys

e o que foi feito com /sys se repete com /dev/.

----------

